# C&C Generals Zero Hour Verbindungsprobleme



## DerAndere (17. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,
Hab mal wieder ein Problem 
Diesmal gehts aber nicht um mich, sondern um einen Freund von mir (ich weiß hört sich komisch an is aber so *g*)
Also er hat sich vor kurzem C&C Generäle Die Stunde Null gekauft und ich wollte es mit ihm online spielen, jedoch kann er nicht connecten und da steht immer nur:  "Verbindung zu C&C Genräle -Stunde Null fehlgeschlagen"
Kann mir jemand helfen
Wäre nett
Danke im Voraus
Tschüss


----------



## Erpel (17. Oktober 2003)

Hat Tim ne Firewall?
Was für ne I-Net Verbindung, welcher provider?
Kann er andere Spiele online spielen?
Router?


----------



## DerAndere (21. Oktober 2003)

Hatter nich
ich glaub T-Dsl, kein plan
glaub schon
auch nich

ich weiß nich sehr detailiert aber egal


----------



## Trancefreak (30. Oktober 2003)

Moinsen
Das Problem ist das Generals ZH wie Generals nur den Lan Adapter findet wenn das Internet verbunden hat soll er mal in die Option gehen und den anderen Adapter anwählen dann funktioniert es 
Gruss Patrick


----------

